# CDU will Sklavenarbeit legalisieren !



## Cop (28. Juli 2009)

ohne Worte!

http://www.berlinerumschau.com/index.php?set_language=de&cccpage=20072009ArtikelPolitikDuremont1


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2009)

Gibt es dafuer auch einen Beleg (ausser Behauptungen der "Berliner Umschau Ltd", Kontakt: berliner_umschau@yahoo.de)? Nein?

Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Interview (das drei Schueler gefuehrt haben):

_*Laura:* Aber ist es nicht ungerecht, dass die Hartz-IV-Empfaenger mit so wenig Geld auskommen muessen?_

_* Merkel: * Es ist nicht leicht, von Hartz IV zu leben, weil man damit sehr sparsam umgehen muss. Aber wir muessen aufpassen, dass derjenige, der den ganzen Tag arbeitet, zum Schluss mehr Geld hat, als wenn er nicht arbeitet. Es muss ein Anreiz bleiben, sein Geld selber zu verdienen. _

_*Laura:* Eine Erhoehung kommt fuer Sie also nicht infrage? _

_*Merkel: * Zum 1. Juli, also vor wenigen Tagen, sind die Saetze gerade angehoben worden. Hartz IV steigt immer im gleichen Masse wie die Renten - und die wiederum steigen, wenn die Loehne der arbeitenden Bevoelkerung steigen. Außerdem wird regelmaessig die Haelfte der Saetze ueberprueft, also berechnet, wie viel man in Deutschland zum Leben braucht. In Deutschland ist der Sozialstaat in der Verfassung verankert und bietet den Schwaecheren Schutz. Dafuer geben wir knapp ein Drittel unseres Bruttosozialproduktes aus. Das ist auch international ein Spitzenwert. _

Irgendwie kann ich die Stelle mit der Sklavenarbeit nicht finden? Ueberhaupt ist der Threadtitel polemisch und der verlinkte Artikel dumpfe Linkspropaganda. Zufall oder Absicht? Hinterfragt Ihr wenigstens ab und an auch mal, was Euch vorgesetzt wird?


----------



## Kamino99 (28. Juli 2009)

In Zeiten von Zeitarbeitsfirmen, 1-Euro-Jobs und Hartz4 verwundert mich nichts mehr. 

In Deutschland gehts momentan bergab. Da hilft es auch nicht darzustellen, wie gut wir es haben, wenn ein Vergleich mit anderen Ländern gezogen wird.

Die Politik sollte sich wieder auf seine Bürger konzentrieren. Nicht nur die CDU ist weit weg von der Erde, sondern alle Parteien.  

Wünsch mir mehr von der Politik. Der Bürger muss mal wieder entlastet werden. 

Solidaritätssteuer abschaffen.
Eine Bürgerkrankenkasse einführen.
Mindestlohn einführen und weg mit den 1-Euro-Jobs.
Kitabesuche ab dem ersten Jahr finanziell unterstützen.
Spritsteuer senken.
Klimaschutz etwas langsamer angehen und nicht mit Vorschriften um sich werfen.

Ich denke allein diese Maßnahmen würden dem Bürger gut tun.


----------



## kevinl (28. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach, ist die Aussage Merkels, dass Arbeitende mehr Lohn bekommen als HartzIV-Empfänger vollkommen in Ordnung.

Der Abschnitt zum Thema Zwangsarbeit hat mich aber ehrlich gesagt schockiert. Ich finde wenn man diese Leute zwangsbeschäftigt muss man sie trozdem gerecht entlohnen.

Naja, ich meine es ist sinnlos darüber sich das Maul zu zereißen, wenn man einen Großteil eh nicht ändern kann. (Ich weiß Bürgerentscheid etc.)

MfG


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2009)

Noch ein paar Edelsteine aus dem verlinkten Artikel:

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Notwendig waere es gerade jetzt, einen gesetzlichen Mindestlohn einzufuehren, der sich an Frankreich (zurzeit 8,82 Euro) oder Luxemburg (zurzeit 11,67 Euro) orientiert, so Lafontaine._

Dumm nur, dass Deutschland auch an z. B. Polen grenzt und sich wirtschaftlich auch mit diesem stellvertretend fuer den osteuropaeischen Wirtschaftsraum messen lassen muss. Der polnische Durchschnittslohn lag 2008 uebrigens bei €510,- (Deutschland: €2.350,-), der polnische Mindestlohn bei ZLT824,-. (Quelle: Eurostat)

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Die FDP sagt bereits jetzt offen, dass die Regelsaetze um 30 Prozent gekuerzt werden sollen._

Eine dreiste Luege. Der Berliner Spitzenkandidat Lindner hat zwar in der Tat eine Kuerzung in dieser Hoehe fuer bestimmte Personenkreise gefordert, dafuer aber keine Rueckendeckung in seiner Partei: Klick!

[/FONT]_[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Die Pflicht zur Gegenleistung fuer das stattliche Almosen soll nach dem Willen der Union gesetzlich verankert werden, was nichts weiter bedeutet, dass Hartz IV Empfaengerinnen und Empfaenger in Zukunft ihre Arbeitskraft kostenlos zur Verfuegung zu stellen haben, ansonsten werde ihnen saemtliche Leistungen ersatzlos gestrichen.[/FONT]_

Die naechste Luege. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es mich immer wieder erstaunt, dass ausgerechnet diejenigen, die am lautesten nach immer mehr Sozialstaat schreien, wohl am wenigsten begriffen haben, was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]_Es zeigt sich mal wieder allzu deutlich, die Union ist der Handlanger einer von saemtlichen sozialen Grundstandarts losgeloesten Politik des raffenden Kapitals._

Und die Schreibweise von Standard zeigt einmal mehr, wie dicht rot und braun beieinander liegen.
[/FONT]


----------



## Woohoo (28. Juli 2009)

Unbrauchbare Hetzschrift.


----------



## Demcy (28. Juli 2009)

Nix unbrauchbar ! 

Ich bin da fast der selben meinung wie die CDU 

Ich habe einen bekannten ( habe sämtlichen Kontakt aber abgebrochen ) 
Dieser SCHMAROTZT sich nur so durchs Leben ... Harz IV, hier und da nen Nebenjob und Schwarzmaloche .... der junge hat knapp 1600€ netto . Da muss ich 180 Std. im Monat für knechten gehen .
Solchen leuten sollte man ALLES weg nehmen bis aufs Hemd und zur Arbeit zwingen ... egal wie!

Es gibt so viel faule Schweine wo arbeitende Bürger nicht mithalten können ( finanzliell) 

Erwerbsunfähige ausgeschlossen diese haben Gründe warum sie nicht arbeiten können !

Kurz und knapp :

Die deutsche Politik MUSS das Geld in Deutschland halten also ausländische billig arbeiter raus !
Die Faule Pest der Deutschen Schmarotzer wieder an die Schüppe kriegen und zur Not zwingen in dem man ihnen ALLES streicht ! 
WENN diese dann wieder knechten wie jeder normale bürger sollen sie auch dementsprechent entlohnt werden .

Und man wird sehen das der Deutsche Haushalt und die Marktwirtschaft wieder bergauf geht ! 

Ich habe nichts gegen diese "Sklaverei" würde auch jemanden einstellen der mir für Lau den Garten machen muss nur um ihm zu zeigen das er seinen Faulen Arsch von der Lila-Muster Couch hoch bekommen soll, Das Tablet mit drehstoff zur seite legt und gefälligst was tut um angenehm leben zu "dürfen !!

Gruß Demcy

PS Rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten ich habe mich beeilt


----------



## heizungsrohr (28. Juli 2009)

Um es mal beschwichtigend zu sagen, der Text ist an einigen Ecken leicht überspitzt. 

Edit: Das lässt sich auch auf Demcys geistigen Auskotzer beziehen, sofern das kein schlechter Sarkasmus war.
Übrigens: Dieses Verhalten nennt man Nationalismus und Faschismus.


----------



## insekt (28. Juli 2009)

Was ist falsch daran wenn Leute die keine Arbeit finden aber arbeiten koennen gesetzlich verpflichtet werden fuer ihr ALG gemeinnuetzige Arbeit zu leisten? (Bezieht sich jetzt nicht direkt auf den Artikel)


----------



## Woohoo (28. Juli 2009)

Verdammt ich hab den falschen Artikel gelesen , = 1. Bemerkung falsch.


----------



## insekt (28. Juli 2009)

Naja also eigentlich passt deine erste Bemerkung ziemlich gut zum "richtigen" Artikel.


----------



## derLordselbst (28. Juli 2009)

@Cop: 

*Ein kleiner Grundkurs in politischer Bildung:*


Frag Dich immer, was der Autor eines Artikels für eine Intention hat

Suche Dir das Wissen immer aus mehreren Quellen zusammen.

Nutze immer den Filter des gesunden Menschenverstandes (oder versuche es zumindest im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten)

Verschaffe Dir ein solides Grundwissen zum Thema.

Schweige, wenn Du nicht selbst was zu sagen hast.
Da Du anscheinend die ersten vier Punkte nicht beachtet hast, halte dich bitte an den fünften...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juli 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Nix unbrauchbar !
> 
> Ich bin da fast der selben meinung wie die CDU
> 
> ...



Ähh - Schwarzarbeiter steckt man normalerweise in den Knast (jedenfalls wenn die Leute sie mal anzeigen würden...), das hat nichts mit HartzIV zu tun.



> Es gibt so viel faule Schweine wo arbeitende Bürger nicht mithalten können ( finanzliell)



Jup, aber die meisten davon können ihr Vermögen schneller auf die Bahamas transferieren, als der Bundestag für die erste Lesung braucht.



> Die Faule Pest der Deutschen Schmarotzer wieder an die Schüppe kriegen und zur Not zwingen in dem man ihnen ALLES streicht !



"Schüppe"?
Einige HartzIVer wären froh, wenn man ihnen ne Schippe in die Hand drückt und 4-5€ die Stunde zahlt, anstatt sie Puzzle zusammensetzen zu oder für 1€ Müll sammeln zu lassen.

Freie Arbeitsplätze für nicht (passend) qualifizierte Personen wachsen nunmal nicht auf Bäumen, und da wird Druck auf den Arbeitssuchenden auch nichts dran ändern.



> Ich habe nichts gegen diese "Sklaverei" würde auch jemanden einstellen der mir für Lau...



Für "Lau" würden viele jemanden einstellen, für mehr-als-Lau eben nicht, dass ist ja der Hintergrund bei den ""Löhnen"" auf HartzIV-Niveau und der zunehmenden Zahl der 1€-Jobber...




derLordselbst schrieb:


> @Cop:
> 
> *Ein kleiner Grundkurs in politischer Bildung:*
> 
> ...



Äh - kleiner Exkurs in richtigem verhalten im Forum:


User-anmachen ist Job der Moderatoren
Spekulationen über Wissen und Verstand anderer sind zu unterlassen
Posts, die nichts anderes enthalten, sind Spam
Posts, die nur einen Link enthalten, reichen nicht als Grundlage für die Beurteilung einer getätigten Recherche oder Analyse.


----------



## Cop (28. Juli 2009)

an alle die das nicht glauben, schaut erstmal was mom schon ab geht !
Bam-Stevinho.de  Die Armutsindustrie

oder ist das auch erfunden ?


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2009)

Noe, aber einseitig, vorurteilsbehaftet und in diesem Thread deplatziert. Schliesslich plant lt. Deinem Post die poese CSU ja die Einfuehrung der Sklavenarbeit.


----------



## Cop (29. Juli 2009)

scheinst ein CDU Fan zu sein, aber warte mal, bis du oder einer aus deiner Familie mal Arbeitslos wirst !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IYTxTeMzA0


----------



## Demcy (29. Juli 2009)

> Ähh - Schwarzarbeiter steckt man normalerweise in den Knast (jedenfalls wenn die Leute sie mal anzeigen würden...), das hat nichts mit HartzIV zu tun.


Habe ich schon drüber nachgedacht aber es ist nicht leicht einen bekannten in die Pfanne zu hauen ... auch wenn er ein ar***lo** ist ...



> Jup, aber die meisten davon können ihr Vermögen schneller auf die Bahamas transferieren, als der Bundestag für die erste Lesung braucht.


Und genau da muss auch etwas geändert werden !




> "Schüppe"?


Bei uns nennt man das so  wir haben auch hümmelken ( na wer weiss was es ist ) 

BTT



> Einige HartzIVer wären froh, wenn man ihnen ne Schippe in die Hand drückt und 4-5€ die Stunde zahlt, anstatt sie Puzzle zusammensetzen zu oder für 1€ Müll sammeln zu lassen.


Und genau darauf habe ich es bezogen mit den billiglohnländer und das das geld in DE bleiben soll .
Es gäbe arbeitsplätze aber diese sind ja leider von 5€-malochern besetzt





> Freie Arbeitsplätze für nicht (passend) qualifizierte Personen wachsen nunmal nicht auf Bäumen, und da wird Druck auf den Arbeitssuchenden auch nichts dran ändern.


Siehe oben 




> Für "Lau" würden viele jemanden einstellen, für mehr-als-Lau eben nicht, dass ist ja der Hintergrund bei den ""Löhnen"" auf HartzIV-Niveau und der zunehmenden Zahl der 1€-Jobber...


´Wäre auch bereit dafür zu zahlen aber leider leider bleibt nicht viel vom bruttolohn über also kann ich mir mehr wie LAU nicht leisten ...
500€ mehr im Monat und ich hätte min. ne Reinigungskraft 



> Äh - kleiner Exkurs in richtigem verhalten im Forum:
> 
> 
> User-anmachen ist Job der Moderatoren


 

 Endlich weiss ich wo für ihr da seid


----------



## Nuklon (29. Juli 2009)

Ich finde geil wie hier auf den Arbeitslosen rumgehackt wird. 
Ich als einer dessen kann hier im Forum spammen, nachdem ich um 12 aufgestanden bin, weil ich mit meinen Kumpels bis nachts um drei mein ALG2 versoffen habe. 
Ich suche nur jemanden, der mir Arbeit aufzwingt, weil ich viel zu faul bin mir selber welche zu suchen.
Dabei gibt es ganz viel tolle Stellen: Marketingmitarbeiter, Kommunikationsmanager, Telefonberater, freiberuflicher Finanzdienstleister.
Die anderen Jobs kann ich leider nicht ausführen, da ich nicht qualifiziert genug bin. 
Darum ging ich auch von Dezember bis Mai in eine Qualifizierungsmaßnahme vom Amt, die fanden ihre viel besser als meine vorgeschlagene. Dort lernte ich Einkaufen und Mittagsessen kochen, basteln, Plakate machen.

Damit fühle ich mich gerüstet meinen Platz an der Berufsakademie für Wirtschaftsinformatik im Oktober anzutreten.
Holy Fucking Shit. In diesem Forum sind mehr Vorurteile unterwegs, als  die Bildungsministerin Recht hat. 
Sorry für den Spampost

Ich muss mal sagen, das hier bei uns in Dresden man mittlerweile vom zweiten und dritten Arbeitsmarkt spricht. Ganze Industrien werden vom Arbeistamt bezahlt um Leute in ihren 1€ Jobs zu binden. Dabei nehmen sie entweder Firmen die Arbeitsplätze weg(ja auch Müllaufsammeln kann man bezahlen) oder machen sinnlose Arbeit(siehe oben)

Aufgrund relativ hoher Arbeistslosigkeit können die Firmen fordern, dass selbst für einen Einzelhandelskaufmann Abitur von Nöten ist. 
Sie suchen sich die besten raus. Der Rest bleibt auf Strecke. Er wird gezwungen sich immer und immer wieder zu bewerben um die Quote des Amtes zu erfüllen. Dies zieht jede Menge Frustration beim Schreiben wie auch bei der Absage nach sich. 
Sollte die CDU noch mehr von diesen Leuten fordern, kann ich mir vorstellen dass es echte Aufstände gibt. Denn mit 30% weniger ALG2 und einem NICHTABLEHNBAREN Job würde ich persönlich rebellieren, weil ich damit in einem 16 Quadratmeter buchte sitzen, ohne Internet, Telefon und Fernseher. Mein einziger Trost wäre dann noch mehr dummes Zeug zu tun.


----------



## exa (29. Juli 2009)

tja, man sollte mal die Grundhaltung hier betrachten, die meiner Meinung verschoben ist...

viele denken nämlich, das Sozialstaat heißt, das man seinen Lebensstandart halten kann wenn man arbeitslos wird...

vllt sollte man aber mal bedenken, das der Sozialstaat eig nur dafür einsteht, das niemand verhungert oder ohne Klamotten rumlaufen muss

das geld vom Sozialstaat für Menschen ohne Arbeit ist also (sollte zumindest) ein ÜBERLEBENDSGELD, was nunmal bedeutet, dass man arm ist!!!
Es soll das nötigste sichergestellt werden, und ich denke dem ist so...

ein Dach überm Kopf, was zu Essen und Klamotten, das muss eben reichen wenn man kein Einkommen hat, schließlich ist die Politik nicht maßgeblich an der Wirtschaft schuld, sondern regelt diese nur in groben Zügen

Wir können natürlich auch wieder die Planwirtschaft einführen, in der jeder einen Arbeitsplatz hat, und man von allem nur ein Gewisses Kontingent da ist zu einem festen Preis

ich bin nicht dafür, und ich wundere mich immer wieder wie sehr sich doch Jugendliche mit schlechter bzw abgebrochener Ausbildung oder allgemein Arbeitslose in Gesetzestexten auskennen wenn es darum geht was zu bekommen...


----------



## DOTL (29. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> an alle die das nicht glauben, schaut erstmal was mom schon ab geht !
> Bam-Stevinho.de Die Armutsindustrie
> 
> oder ist das auch erfunden ?


 
Cop, kannst du bitte darauf achten, dass deine Beiträge eine soliden Grad an Eigenleistung aufweisen?
Dazu gehört auch, dass man eine News korrekt wiedergibt, d.h. in kurzen und prägnanten Worten den Kern des Inhalts darstellt und dann auf eine Quelle verweist. Der ledigliche Hinweis auf einen Link stellt insofern keine Eigenleistung dar.
Ebenso verhält es sich bei Postings, die im Grunde nur einen Link auf eine andere Website bzw. ein Video beinhalten. Beiträge ohne erkennbaren Mehrwert gelten nämlich als Spam.

Abgesehen davon bitte ich alle Diskussionsteilnehmer um etwas mehr "Ruhe." Dazu gehört auch, dass man auf einen gestitteten Tonfall achtet. Ebenso sollte man von reiner Polemik absehen.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> scheinst ein CDU Fan zu sein



Ich bin ein Fan von einfachen Dingen wie _richtig_ und _wahr_. Und es ist eben nicht _richtig_ und _wahr_, sondern im Gegenteil weitgehend _erstunken_ und _erlogen_, was in dem von Dir verlinkten "Artikel" steht. Mit minimalem Rechercheaufwand haettest Du das auch selbst erkennen koennen.



Cop schrieb:


> aber warte mal, bis du oder einer aus deiner Familie mal Arbeitslos wirst !



War ich schon. Und nun? Muesste mich das Deiner Meinung nach affin fuer plumpe Propaganda und gesellschaftsspalterische Hetze machen? Sollte ich jetzt das "raffende Kapital" und seine "Handlanger" hassen?

Wer (unverschuldet) arbeitslos wird, bezieht kein "Hartz IV" - "Hartz IV" ist das Ende der (sehr langen) sozialen Fahnenstange. Anstatt sich in Versprechen zu Mindestloehnen und Leistungshoehen zu ueberbieten, muss die Politik einen Rahmen fuer ein ausreichendes Mass an Beschaeftigungsverhaeltnissen schaffen und tut sie gut daran, sich aus Dingen wie Lohnfindung herauszuhalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

exa schrieb:


> tja, man sollte mal die Grundhaltung hier betrachten, die meiner Meinung verschoben ist...
> 
> viele denken nämlich, das Sozialstaat heißt, das man seinen Lebensstandart halten kann wenn man arbeitslos wird...
> 
> ...



Ist das alles so?
Oder sollte das deiner Meinung nach so sein?
Es gibt jedenfalls nicht gerade wenig Leute, die das anders sehen und die der Meinung sind, dass das moderne Sozialsystem ein bißchen mehr als nur das Überleben ermöglichen soll.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2009)

In einer Gene Rodenberry-Welt vielleicht. In Deutschland im Jahr 2009 sicher nicht. Jede Gesellschaft ist so solidarisch wie ihr egoistischstes Mitglied. Und wenn ich erst anfange Wohlstand (so bescheiden er auch dimensioniert sein mag) ohne Leistung zu ermoeglichen, wird die Motivation zur Arbeitsaufnahme alsbald noch weiter abnehmen: man partizipiert nur noch nehmend, aber nicht mehr gebend an der Gesellschaft. Auch nicht wirklich _sozial_?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

Das egoistische Mitglied dieser Gesellschaft würde vermutlich einen nenneswerten Teil der Bevölkerung abschlachten, wenn er sich dadurch nachhaltig bereichern könnte...
Der Maßstab ist ein bißchen veraltet.
Die nächste Stufe -und der Grund für die Einführung überhaupt- ist das Niveau, dass den Leuten ermöglicht werden muss, um Aufstände zu verhindern. Und auch wenn der Deutsche bekanntermaßen nicht ohne Bahnsteigkarte einen Bahnhof stürmt: Die Grenze zu ernsthaften Unruhen wäre imho bei den Vorschlägen einiger Politiker (und auch Forenmitgliedern) unterschritten.
Heutzutage mag man es auch noch die Möglichkeit anstreben, dass die Leute irgendwann wieder eine produktive Rolle einnehmen können. (Was in der heutigen Wirtschaft ohne eine gewisse Vorbereitung, die am Existenzsminimum i.d.R. entfällt, nicht möglich ist)

Ob man deutlich über dieses Niveau hinausgeht, ist letztendlich eine Frage der persönlichen Moralvorstellungen.
Aber etwas humanistischer als "solange niemand verhungert ist alles gut", ist man heute i.d.R. schon. Sonst könnte man Arbeitslager nach nationalsozialistischem oder stalinistischem Vorbild einführen, mit ein bißchen mehr Arbeitsschutz und medizinischer Versorgung sollten die Überlebensraten da problemlos mit dem klischeehaften Kippe-Bier-Chips-und-Fernseher-HartzIVer, den hier scheinbar viele vor Augen haben, mithalten können.
(Anm.: Arbeitslager nicht mit Vernichtungslager verwechseln oder Zwischenstufen gleichsetzten, das ist nicht gemeint)


----------



## XeQfaN (29. Juli 2009)

Ab nach Amerika .. da gibt es kein Hartz 4  da hast du pech wenn du keine Arbeit hast... wenn ich sehe was in meine Suchtkrankenhaus für fälle kommen. Zitat " Wozu soll ich den Arbeiten, habe doch alles " dafür muss ich bezahlen.


----------



## DOTL (29. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, Hartz IV in dem Sinne gibt es in den USA nicht. Dafür gibt es dort aber auch verschiedene Sozialhilfeprogramme, wie z.B. Medicare oder Medicaid, welche seit den 60er Jahren kontinuierlich erweitert wurden. Für Familien, die unterhalb der Armutsgrenze leben, gibt es noch zusätliche Sozialleistungen wie welfare payments, mit denen man sich Lebensmittel und Kleidung kaufen kann. AFDC ist eines der bekanntesten Sozialversicherungsprogramme in den USA, was eine Art Familienbeihilfe darstellt.

Wie gesagt, auch in den USA gibt eine soziale Versorgung, nur ist diese weitaus geringer ausgeprägt als z.B. in Deutschland oder Skandinavien.


----------



## insekt (29. Juli 2009)

Unser Modell der Transferleistungen ist meiner Meinung nach eh ueberholt.
Ich halte das Modell der negativen Einkommensteuer fuer wesentlich sinnvoller.

Im uebrigen ist es so dass nur ein geringer Teil der Arbeitslosen dauerhaft Arbeitslos bleibt, der groesste Anteil der Erwerbslosen flukuiert, sprich manche Arbeitslose finden Jobs andere Leute werden arbeitslos.

Und wenn jemand partout keinen Job findet und droht langfristig arbeitslos zu werden dann sollte der Staat fuer diese Leute Sozialjobs einfuehren, die keine anderen Arbeitsplaetze ersetzen duerfen, damit diese Leute zumindest eine Taetigkeit haben und nicht zuhause rumlungern.

Das einzig wirklich unfaire an unserem System ist meiner Meinung nach das Bildungssystem.
Kinder aus armen Familien bleiben auch meistens arm weil ihnen durch das intransparente Bildungssystem die Chance genommen wird etwas zu erreichen wenn sie einmal unten angekommen sind.
Sinnvoll waere es meiner Meinung nach eine Kindergarten/Vorschulpflicht fuer alle Kinder ab 3 Jahre einzufuehren. Nach 3 Jahren folgt dann die Grundschule welche 6 Jahre dauert.
Danach folgt dann die Mittelschule welche 4 Jahre lang dauert. Am Ende der Mittelschule entscheidet sich dann nach Notendurchschnitt wer welches Level hat.
A-Level darf Abitur machen B-Level darf Fachhochschulreife machen C-Level schliesst mit Mittlerer Reife ab.
Desweiteren sollten die Klausuren in den Faecher lediglich einmal am Ende eines Halbjahres durchgefuehrt werden und zwar bundesweit Zentral. Auf die Klausuren kommt nicht der Name sondern eine vor jeder Pruefung vom Bildungsministerium vergebene Nummer anhand derer der Schueler dann vom Pruefungsamt identifiziert werden kann.
So kann der Lehrer keine persoenlichen Kriterien in die Noten einfliessen lassen.
Alternativ koennte man auch Multiple-Choice Tests einfuehren.
Muendliche Note exisitiert nich, es zaehlt nur was man am Ende des (Halb-)Jahres gelernt hat.
Dem Lehrer steht es frei zwischendurch Leistungsabfragen durchzufuehren, diese fliessen jedoch nicht in die Endnote ein.

Hmm der letzte Teil war jetzt irgendwie Off-Topic.


----------



## JePe (29. Juli 2009)

@ruyven_macaran:

Ein bisschen richtig, ein bisschen falsch. Falsch, weil es naiv ist zu glauben, hoehere Sozialleistungen wuerden von ihren Empfaengern in berufliche Weiterbildung investiert werden. 1988 hat die CDU-gefuehrte Bundesregierung (Sachen gibt´s) das Arbeitslosengeld von langzeitarbeitslosen Jugendlichen erhoeht. Gab es einen Run auf Bildungsangebote? Der Fliesenleger aus Chemnitz will auch morgen noch genau das: Fliesen legen. Das sein polnischer Kollege das zum halben Preis tut und sein Arbeitgeber genau deshalb den Laden zumachen musste, interessiert ihn nicht - er lauscht lieber Oskar und schielt zum Staat als eine Umschulung und / oder einen Umzug in Erwaegung zu ziehen (ja, das ist ein zugespitztes Beispiel - was es aber nicht weniger wahr macht). Deutschland kann weder nur von Industrie (und im Osten Handwerk) leben noch eine Republik von Wissenschaftlern sein. Industrie macht in Deutschland nur dort Sinn, wo sie fuehrend ist (OPEL produziert in Eisenach z. B. hocheffizient); Handwerk wird auf ein Niveau zurueckgedraengt, das unverzichtbar ist. Wir werden lernen, damit umzugehen - oder beim Versuch, es zu ignorieren, den Sozialstaat vor die Wand fahren.

Falsch aber vor allem, weil die eigentliche Kernfrage niemand stellt: wann ist die Gesellschaft _sozial_? Ist es wirklich _sozial_, ueber die Hoehe der empfangenen Leistung zu wehklagen und die zu verdammen, von denen dieses Geld stammt, gleichzeitig aber angebotene Arbeit als unzumutbar auszuschlagen und gemeinnuetzige Taetigkeit mit Reichsarbeitsdienst zu vergleichen? Ist es unethisch, wenn ein Langzeitarbeitsloser den Spielplatz saeubert, auf dem das Kind des Alleinerziehenden spielt, der sein Geld erarbeitet?

Und dann das Gebrabbel von der Binnennachfrage als ultimativem Problemloeser. Welches in Deutschland produzierte Gut wuerde in signifikantem Masse staerker nachgefragt werden, wenn es ab morgen €100,- mehr "Hartz IV" gaebe? Wie hoch muessten soziale Transferleistungen sein, um eine genuegende Nachfrage nach Containerschiffen und Linienbussen zu erzeugen?

Jeder €, der ueber die sozialen Transfersysteme ausgeschuettet wird, fehlt fuer Standortpolitik.

P. S. Ach ja. Die derzeitige Krise wurde durch eine implodierte Spekulationsblase ausgeloest - es wurden Gelder ausgeschuettet (als Darlehen), fuer die es keine realen Gegenwerte gab. Dafuer wird der Kapitalismus ja auch von links und rechts nach Kraeften verdammt. Witzigerweise (Realitaetsverweigerung trifft es wohl besser ...) kommt von denselben Raendern aber die Forderung, die Krise mit ebendiesem Instrument einzudaemmen - naemlich mit der Ausschuettung von Geld, dem keine Werte gegenueberstehen. Quasi eine Sozialstaatsblase. Lediglich der Verteilmechanismus wuerde geaendert (statt Banken nun Aemter) ...


----------



## theLamer (29. Juli 2009)

voreweg: hab nicht alle comments gelesen also verzeiht doppelt erwähntes


> dumpfe Linkspropaganda


Das hab ich auch gedacht....



> Es zeigt sich mal wieder allzu deutlich, die Union ist der Handlanger einer von saemtlichen sozialen Grundstandarts losgeloesten Politik des raffenden Kapitals.
> 
> Und die Schreibweise von Standard zeigt einmal mehr, wie dicht rot und braun beieinander liegen.


Nichts hinzuzufügen, Jepe! So hätte ich es auch gesagt 

Meine Meinung: Wer nicht arbeiten will, der soll froh sein, dass er überhaupt was bekommt. Ich würde für alle, die nicht arbeiten wollen (wollen, nicht nicht können) große Mietskasernen bauen lassen, dann spart man Heizkosten, Miete is billiger usw...
Weiterhin nur Gemeinschaftsessen und Gemeinschaftsfernsehen usw. 
Damit könnte man die Leute mal zum Nachdenken anregen anstatt ihre Faulheit zu finanzieren...

Marktradikal? Kapitalistisch? Typische Reaktionen von Linken... sogar Steinmeier beschimpft die Liberalen als marktradikal... ich finde aber, das stimmt nicht.


----------



## Chucky1978 (29. Juli 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> Nix unbrauchbar !
> 
> Ich bin da fast der selben meinung wie die CDU
> 
> ...




Merkst du noch was? Ich kam ja noch nicht in den genuss von ALG2, weis aber das es dort solche und solche Typen gibt wie überall... Aber wir reden mal drüber, wenn genau DU dann Sklavenarbeit machen wirst ohne entlohnt zu werden, und neben dir der Arbeiter das selbe macht, und evl. noch etwas weniger. Es ist evtl. nicht die regel, aber ich kenne hier aus der Gegend fälle wo 1-Euro-Jobber plätze wirklich vernichtet haben, und mit einer angeblichen "Skalvenarbeit" die dann noch vermehrt im Privatsektor Grund und boden findet, werden wir bestimmt eine sehr positive Entwicklung auf dem Arbeitsmarkt haben, aber keine gute i "unser allen" Geldbeutel.. ausser in dennen die diese "güstigen" Arbeitskräfte geschenkt bekommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Stimmt, Hartz IV in dem Sinne gibt es in den USA nicht. Dafür gibt es dort aber auch verschiedene Sozialhilfeprogramme, wie z.B. Medicare oder Medicaid, welche seit den 60er Jahren kontinuierlich erweitert wurden. Für Familien, die unterhalb der Armutsgrenze leben, gibt es noch zusätliche Sozialleistungen wie welfare payments, mit denen man sich Lebensmittel und Kleidung kaufen kann. AFDC ist eines der bekanntesten Sozialversicherungsprogramme in den USA, was eine Art Familienbeihilfe darstellt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, auch in den USA gibt eine soziale Versorgung, nur ist diese weitaus geringer ausgeprägt als z.B. in Deutschland oder Skandinavien.



Was es auch noch gibt, ist eine Rate von Raubüberfällen, Einbrüchen, Drogenhandel,..., die afaik deutlich über der von allen anderen Ländern mit einem vergleichbaren durchschnittlichen Einkommen liegt.



insekt schrieb:


> Unser Modell der Transferleistungen ist meiner Meinung nach eh ueberholt.
> Ich halte das Modell der negativen Einkommensteuer fuer wesentlich sinnvoller.



Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht abgestuft (aber das werden Politiker nie und an keiner Stelle begreifen, dass die Realität graduell verläuft und System auf graduellen Mechanismen basiert...), ist HartzIV da ja gar nicht soweit weg - es werden nur erhebliche Summen in eine alternative Verwaltung und Überwachung investiert...



> Im uebrigen ist es so dass nur ein geringer Teil der Arbeitslosen dauerhaft Arbeitslos bleibt, der groesste Anteil der Erwerbslosen flukuiert, sprich manche Arbeitslose finden Jobs andere Leute werden arbeitslos.



Die Zahl der Langzeitarbeitslosen ist mitlerweile auch nicht mehr wirklich klein und es gibt eine große Dunkelziffer von Leuten, die immer mal wieder als Saisonkräfte oder über ABM-Maßnahmen aus der Statistik fallen, de facto aber seit vielen Jahren keinen echten Job mehr hatten (und vermutlich auch nie wieder einen kriegen werden).



> Das einzig wirklich unfaire an unserem System ist meiner Meinung nach das Bildungssystem.
> Kinder aus armen Familien bleiben auch meistens arm weil ihnen durch das intransparente Bildungssystem die Chance genommen wird etwas zu erreichen wenn sie einmal unten angekommen sind.



Wobei ich da ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass sich nach meiner Beobachtung nur sehr sehr wenig aus finanziellen Problemen resultiert*.
Trotz der mitlerweile recht hohen Ausgaben, die man für die "kostenlose" Bildung aufbringen muss, treten an den Schulen und zum Großteil auch an den Unis alle mit der gleichen Grundversorgung an - sei sie nun aus Dividenden, Erbschaften oder Staatshilfe finanziert.
Der Unterschied tritt nur an zwei Punkten zu Tage:
- Nachhilfe, bei der in manch unwilligen oder durchs die Lücken der Schulpädagogik gefallenen mitlerweile Summen investiert werden, die durchaus über dem HartzIV-Satz liegen. 
- Motivation/Unterstützung(/Zwang). Wenn man sich mit Leuten unterhält, die vollen Ernstes die Meinung vertreten, "Hauptschulabschluss reicht doch" (weil sie selbst vor 40 Jahren so Erfolg hatten), dann erwartet man beim Kind auch nicht den Ergeiz für ein 1,xer Abi. 
Das fällt dann aber wieder in den Bereich Erziehung...
(und der Rest in den Bereich "Schulsystem", wo ich auch ne deutlich andere Meinung hab)

*: Seit der Einführung der Studiengebühren vielleicht doch eher "resultierte"...




JePe schrieb:


> Ein bisschen richtig, ein bisschen falsch. Falsch, weil es naiv ist zu glauben, hoehere Sozialleistungen wuerden von ihren Empfaengern in berufliche Weiterbildung investiert werden.



Das glaube ich auch nicht.
Aber wenn ich Leute in ein Wohnghetto am Stadtrand (oder gleich ausßerhalb) abschiebe, so dass sie ein-zwei Stunden laufen müssen, ehe sie *irgendwo* ankommen (in einem Zustand, der vom Wetter abhängt, aber selten einen Arbeitgeber beeindruckt) und sie mit einer Summe versorge, bei der sie 4h am Tag mit dem abklappern von Discountern und der Suche nach Angeboten verbringen müssen, dann brauch ich mich nicht zu wundern, dass die 10 Bewerbungen, 2 Vorstellungsgespräche und eine Weiterbildungsmaßnahme am Tag absolvieren. Ich hab einfach den Eindruck, dass die meisten Leute, die nie die Lebensumstände eines HartzIVers erlebt haben, der Meinung sind, man könne das Geld beliebig zusammenstreichen wenn jemand nur ein Zehntel des eigenen Einkommens hat, dann hat er halt ein Zehntel des Lebensstandards und gut ist.
Aber das ist nunmal falsch, es gibt einen gewissen Mindestbetrag, der einfach anfällt - und da ist HartzIV in vielen Fällen verdammt nah dran. Auf dem Niveau hat man dann einfach dringenderes zu tun, als ne Arbeit zu bekommen.

(was nicht heißt, dass es da vielen Leuten mit richtigem Wirtschaften besser gehen könnte. Aber die Zahl derjenigen, die mit Geld umgehen können, ist unter Arbeitslosen halt auch nicht größer, als unter Politikern oder Topmanagern  ) 



> Falsch aber vor allem, weil die eigentliche Kernfrage niemand stellt: wann ist die Gesellschaft _sozial_? Ist es wirklich _sozial_, ueber die Hoehe der empfangenen Leistung zu wehklagen und die zu verdammen, von denen dieses Geld stammt, gleichzeitig aber angebotene Arbeit als unzumutbar auszuschlagen und gemeinnuetzige Taetigkeit mit Reichsarbeitsdienst zu vergleichen?



Sozial ist einseitig und ohne Gegenleistung definiert.



> Und dann das Gebrabbel von der Binnennachfrage als ultimativem Problemloeser. Welches in Deutschland produzierte Gut wuerde in signifikantem Masse staerker nachgefragt werden, wenn es ab morgen €100,- mehr "Hartz IV" gaebe? Wie hoch muessten soziale Transferleistungen sein, um eine genuegende Nachfrage nach Containerschiffen und Linienbussen zu erzeugen?
> 
> Jeder €, der ueber die sozialen Transfersysteme ausgeschuettet wird, fehlt fuer Standortpolitik.



Standortpolitik wird auch nicht für Bedarf an Containerschiffen und -iiiiiihhh Öko Mentalität sei dank- auch nur selten für Bedarf an Linienbussen sorgen.
Dass in Deutschland bevorzugt Industrie unterstützt wird, die Produkte herstellt, die sie im Ausland vermarkten muss, wärend immer größere Teile der Bevölkerung auf einem Gehaltsniveau leben, bei dem nur noch veröstliche Billigwahre in Frage kommt. (aber Philipinische Näherinnen freuen sich auch über jeden €, der aus Deutschland verschwindet. Und mit viel Glück wird davon dann auch mal ein Matrose ausgebildet, dem eine deutsche Reederei noch mehr Geld gibt um auf in Japan gebauten Containerschiffen zu arbeiten)



> P. S. Ach ja. Die derzeitige Krise wurde durch eine implodierte Spekulationsblase ausgeloest - es wurden Gelder ausgeschuettet (als Darlehen), fuer die es keine realen Gegenwerte gab. Dafuer wird der Kapitalismus ja auch von links und rechts nach Kraeften verdammt. Witzigerweise (Realitaetsverweigerung trifft es wohl besser ...) kommt von denselben Raendern aber die Forderung, die Krise mit ebendiesem Instrument einzudaemmen - naemlich mit der Ausschuettung von Geld, dem keine Werte gegenueberstehen. Quasi eine Sozialstaatsblase. Lediglich der Verteilmechanismus wuerde geaendert (statt Banken nun Aemter) ...



Noch viel witziger finde ich, dass diese Forderungen nicht nur von (sozialistisch) links und rechts, sondern auch von liberal bis konservativ kommen und das bißchen, was in der Mitte übrig bleibt, auch fleißig drauf hört.


----------



## insekt (29. Juli 2009)

> Wobei ich da ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass sich nach meiner Beobachtung nur sehr sehr wenig aus finanziellen Problemen resultiert*.
> Trotz der mitlerweile recht hohen Ausgaben, die man für die "kostenlose" Bildung aufbringen muss, treten an den Schulen und zum Großteil auch an den Unis alle mit der gleichen Grundversorgung an - sei sie nun aus Dividenden, Erbschaften oder Staatshilfe finanziert.
> Der Unterschied tritt nur an zwei Punkten zu Tage:
> - Nachhilfe, bei der in manch unwilligen oder durchs die Lücken der Schulpädagogik gefallenen mitlerweile Summen investiert werden, die durchaus über dem HartzIV-Satz liegen.
> ...



Na, hab mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt, ich meinte eigentlich nicht die finanziellen, sondern die aus dem oft schlechteren Bildungsniveau resultierenden erzieherischen Probleme.
Welche auch der Grund sind weshalb ich mich klar fuer eine Kindergarten-/Vorschulpflicht ausspreche, die meiner Meinung nach der Chancengleichheit dienen soll.


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. Juli 2009)

Gemeinnützige Arbeit ist immer eine Sache der Abwägung. Prinzipiell wäre ich nicht dagegen, einen Langzeitarbeitslosen eine Arbeit zu geben, die er eben dann auch zu machen hat. Ich würde sowas auch machen, wenn ich mehr als 5 Jahre arbeitlos wäre.
Das dann als Sklavenarbeit zu bezeichnen ist allerdings etwas arg radikal. Man müsste eben klare Kriterien ausarbeiten, ab wann jemand zur Arbeit verpflichtet wird, z.B. könnte sich der freie Zeitraum nach dem Verlust der Arbeit oder die Arbeitszeit nach der bisher im Leben erbrachten Leistung richten.

Der Ansatz ist zwar etwas, nuja, unsozial, aber im Prinzip besser als Langzeitarbeitslose in ihren Wohnungen vergammeln zu lassen. Ich spreche aus familiärer Erfahrung, wenn man den ganzen Tag gelangweilt zu Hause rumsitzt, entsteht eine starke Depression, die denjenigen für eine Zeit arbeitsunfähig macht.


----------



## DOTL (29. Juli 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was es auch noch gibt, ist eine Rate von Raubüberfällen, Einbrüchen, Drogenhandel,..., die afaik deutlich über der von allen anderen Ländern mit einem vergleichbaren durchschnittlichen Einkommen liegt.


 
Ja, absolut betrachtet weisen die USA tatsächlich eine hohe Kriminalitätsrate auf. Allerdings ist diese weltweit betrachtet noch immer sehr gering und liegt deutlich hinter Ländern wie z.B. Südafrika.
Relativ gesehen weisen die USA keine so hohe Kriminalitätsrate auf - was sicherlich auch an der großen Einwohnerzahl liegt. Frankfurt/Main z.B. stellt in Europa ein ziemliches Peak dar, was Kriminalität angeht. Dennoch kann man sich dort frei bewegen ohne Angst zu haben ausgeraubt zu werden...

Übrigens, die weltweit größte Kriminalitätsrate weist der Vatikan auf.

Nur, was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? So kannst du im Grunde zu jedem Land irgendwelche Statistiken finden, die das Land mal besser oder mal schlechter darstellen lassen. Insofern muss man eher das Gesamtbild betrachten oder bestimmte Elemente im Kern vergleichen.

Ach ja, weil hier der Hartz IV Satz angesprochen wurde. Das war übrigens auch eine Frage bei der "Ich kann Kanzler"-Show. Viele sprechen von dem Satz, doch die wenigsten wussten, wie hoch dieser wirklich ist. Gegenwärtig liegt der bei 351 Euro.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2009)

Deswegen sprach ich von einem vergleichbaren durchschnittlichen Einkommen. Südafrika ist ingesamt deutlich ärmer, als die USA oder Deutschland.
Das das ganze auch andere Ursachen haben kann, stimmt sicherlich - aber viele Dinge "können auch andere Ursachen haben". Das es einen Zusammenhang zwischen weit verbreiteter Armut, großen Klassenunterschieden und der Zahl der Delikte mit dem Ziel der Bereicherung gibt, erscheint aber extrem naheliegend. Den da sind alle Aspekte gegeben, die typischerweise für den Einstieg in die Kriminalität sorgen (Not, Perspektivlosigkeit) und es sind klare Ziele vorhanden, gegenüber denen kriminelle Aktivitäten einen hohen Gewinn versprechen.


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juli 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Übrigens, die weltweit größte Kriminalitätsrate weist der Vatikan auf.


Was eben durch die vielen Besucher kommt, also SEHR verzerrt. 

Verglichen mit anderen Industrienationen, wie eben Deutschland, EU oder auch Kanada stehen die USA sehr schlecht da (imho sogar am schlechtesten von eben diesem Kreise). Das es schlimmere Länder mit Bürgerkriegen u.ä. gibt ist sicherlich unbestritten, in dem Kreise in dem man die USA immerhin einigermaßen vergleichen kann, stehen sie verdammt mies da. 5x soviele Gefängnisseninsassen pro Einwohner als wir, doppelte soviele Gewalttaten und Tötungsdelikte pro Einwohner als hier - das spricht eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## DOTL (30. Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich ja, wobei man das auch nicht unmittelbar vergleichen kann. Das Justizwesen in den USA ist völlig anders aufgebaut als beispielsweise in D. Zudem sind die Staaten auch deutlich föderalistischer als D. 
Beispielweise kann es dir in manchem Bundesstaat passieren, dass du wegen eines Führerscheinvergehens schon einen kurzen Gefängnisaufenthalt bewirken kannst, ebenso, wenn man als U21 in einer Kneipe Alkohol konsumiert - jenes kann für den Wirt auch eine teure Angelegenheit darstellen.
Letztlich ist es also so, dass viele Vergehen, die bei uns eher bagatellisiert oder mit Geldbußen geahndet werden in den Staaten bereits zu härteren Konsequenzen führen.

Auch ein interessantes Beispiel wäre die Neuregelung der Bahn, Schwarzfahrer sofort anzuzeigen. Dies würde zu einem deutlichen Mehraufwand und damit zu einer aufgeblähteren Statistik führen. Und so ist es eben auch in anderen Ländern. Je strenger und konsequenter Vergehen geahndet werden, desto eher tauchen diese auch in bestimmten Statistiken auf und verzerren das Gesamtbild.

Allerdings stimmt es sicherlich, dass es in den USA mehr (Raub-)Mord Delikte gibt als z.B. in D. Das kann sicherlich auch an den dortigen Gesetzgebungen - insb. der Schusswaffenrichtlinien - etwas zu tun haben.

Hmm... Kann es aber sein, dass wir gerade dabei sind gehörig vom einstigen Thema abzuweichen?


----------



## Cop (30. Juli 2009)

also wenn ich die meinung von einigen hier lese, sollen die mir mal bitte eklärungen zu diesen Tatsachen geben!

mom haben wir (incl ABM/Umschuler) um 5,5-6Mill Arbeitslose, aber nur offiziel 250-300t offene stellen, von diesen sind aber 80% unter 5€ stundellohn.
mir welcher aroganz kann hier die tatsache ignoriert werden, das es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt ?

und zum 1€ oder ABM Job, ist es wirklich besser, jemanden zur Arbeit ( meisst unnütz ) zu verpflichten, und alleine diese tatsache eben nicht nur den H4 satz kostet ( den er bekommt wenn er zuhause sitzt ) es kommen noch ca. 500€ für den Träger Monatlich dazu, und weitere kosten die entstehen, wie Fahrkostenzuschüsse/ermässigungen.
Da ist es billiger diese leute auf dem Sofa zu lassen !


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

Zumal dann auch für die Arbeit, die der Arbeitslose dann (illegalerweise) ausführt, ein 'vollbezahlter' eingestellt werden könnte bzw wurde...


----------



## insekt (30. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> mir welcher aroganz kann hier die tatsache ignoriert werden, das es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt?



Und weil dem so ist setzen sich nunmal die besten durch. Deswegen sage ich, führt ein gerechteres Bildungssystem ein welches über eine höhere Durchlässigkeit zwischen den Bildungsschichten verfügt.

Und der Rest muss halt sehen wo er bleibt, in anderen Ländern gibt es noch Jobs, vielleicht sollte die Bundesregierung da mal was fördern, dass sie den Deutschen Arbeitslosen die Möglichkeit bietet sich eine Auswanderung finanzieren zu lassen.

(Ouh, jetz darf ich mir gleich was anhören )

Und von meinem letzten Vorschlag, der zugegebener Maßen nicht besonders durchdacht ist, mal abgesehen, was spricht trotzdem dagegen wenn man für Langzeitarbeitslose Wohlfahrtsdienste einrichtet wo sie sich ihr ALGII verdienen können?

Diese Wohlfahrtsdienste müssen natürlich (ich wiederhole mich) ZUSÄTZLICH zu normalen Jobs eingeführt werden.

Alternativ könnte die Bundesregierung auch einfach das ALGII für Erwerbsfähige komplett streichen und die Staatsinvestitionen soweit erhöhen, dass genug Arbeitsplätze für die Leute geschaffen werden.
Muss man halt durchrechnen ob dadurch Zusatzausgaben entstehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juli 2009)

Das ist alles Schwachsinn.

Am besten wäre es, den ALG2 Empfängern einfach Pauschal 500-750€ zu geben und sie dann in Ruhe lassen, nix mit denen machen, aber auch keine Zuschüsse (OK, bei Wohngeld könnt man drüber nachdenken).

Dann könnte man von dem Geld auch halbwegs leben und nicht nur dahin vegetieren und auch sich hin und wieder was leisten, wäre nicht zu viel und auch nicht zu wenig.

Das Problem beim Hartz4 ist doch, das damit sehr viel Schindluder getrieben wird, insbesondere mit irgendwelchen schwachsinnigen "Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen" (in denen z.B. Stoff der Orientierungsstufe "gelehrt" wird, in Gruppen in denen die meisten nicht mal anständig lesen können), die dann mal eben 5000€ (fünftausend Euro!) pro Person kosten, dauert dann etwa 6 Monate.

Hammerhart wird es erst, wenn man sich mal mit solchen Dingen wie Vermittlungsgutscheinen auseinandersetzt!
Hier gibts dann 1500€ oder 2500€ für jemanden, der einen Arbeitslosen für eine bestimmte Zeit in Arbeit vermitteln kann, AFAIR müssens mindestens 3 Monate sein.
Das das zu Betrügereien/Mauscheleien führt, muss ich wohl nicht sagen.

Dazu noch die ARGEN, die zum Teil alles versuchen, um dem "Hartzie" das Geld zu kürzen, z.B. weil er es wagte, seinen 'Wirkbereich' zu verlassen und z.B. in der Nachbarstadt Geld abgehoben hat...

Kurzum: Hartz4 ist einfach ganz großer Schwachsinn, der einfach nur 'nen verdammten Haufen Geld kostet - das schlimme dabei ist, das davon nur sehr wenig bei den bedürftigen ankommt!
Sehr sehr viel wird durch Mauscheleien, Unsinn und der Verwaltung der Arbeitslosen verbraten...


----------



## insekt (30. Juli 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 500-750€



Aha und wer soll das Bezahlen? 
Schon mal daran gedacht dass du damit ungefähr die Anzahl der Arbeitslosen verdoppelst da keiner für weniger oder geringfühig mehr Geld arbeiten wird?

Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...

Geben wir doch am besten JEDEM Bürger 500€ Bar auf die Kralle wie wärs damit...klingt doch super...würde sogar noch mehr sinn machen, da der Arbeitsanreiz nich verloren geht...


----------



## Nuklon (31. Juli 2009)

Das wäre die ultimative Chance Arbeit wieder wertvoll zu machen, da wenn für 500€ keiner mehr arbeiten geht, die Löhne in den Bereichen einfach so steigen müssten dass es sich lohnt. 
Denn dort wo es sich lohnt, arbeitet man auch.
Als ALG2-Empfänger überlege ich auch 2mal ob ich einen Job annehme, wo ich dann trotz Arbeit weniger bekomme als mit ALG2. Was ist daran falsch? 
Ich finde, nur der Arbeit willen einen Job anzunehmen, ist zu schnell gedacht.
Wenn das jeder Arbeistlose machen würde, hätte wir bald Löhne wie in Polen. Warum? Weil es mehr Arbeistlose als Stellen gibt. 
Laut den letzten Zahlen die ich gelesen habe, sind fast genauso viel ALG2 Empfänger in Maßnahmen wie es Offene stellen gibt. Die offiziell 4,x mio leute sind da noch nichtmal berechnet. 
Und gemeinnützige vernichtet normale Arbeit. Einfach weil sich heute mit allem Geld verdienen lässt.
Zaun Anstreichen, Müll Sammeln, Alte pflegen, Spielplätze beaufsichtigen. All dass können Firmen machen.
Selbst Entertainer für Rentenheime gibt es schon.

Und selbst wenn, kann man damit keine 4 Mio Arbeitslosen beschäftigen. Es sind einfach zu viele.


----------



## JePe (31. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> mom haben wir (incl ABM/Umschuler) um 5,5-6Mill Arbeitslose, aber nur offiziel 250-300t offene stellen, von diesen sind aber 80% unter 5€ stundellohn.



Koennte ich fuer diese Zahlen (insbesondere die 80-Prozent-unter-5-Euro) bitte Quellen haben? Und damit meine ich keine Klassenkampfpropaganda auf irgendeiner Ltd-Webseite mit Yahoo-eMail-Adresse im Impressum.



Cop schrieb:


> mir welcher aroganz kann hier die tatsache ignoriert werden, das es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt ?



Weder ignoriere ich das noch ist das in dieser verknappten Form zutreffend. Es gibt ein Angebot an Arbeitskraft und es gibt eine Nachfrage - und beides passt nicht zueinander (sonst gaebe es wohl kaum offene Stellen trotz Arbeitslosigkeit in Millionenhoehe?). Das ist ein strukturelles, aber auch ein Mentalitaetsproblem. Und mit hoeheren Transferleistungen sind beide nicht loesbar.



Cop schrieb:


> Da ist es billiger diese leute auf dem Sofa zu lassen !



Moeglicherweise _billiger_, ja. Aber _richtiger_ wird es davon nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, den ALG2 Empfängern einfach Pauschal 500-750€ zu geben und sie dann in Ruhe lassen, nix mit denen machen, aber auch keine Zuschüsse (OK, bei Wohngeld könnt man drüber nachdenken).



Mit Wohngeld waeren wir dann schon im vierstelligen Bereich. Auf welcher Wiese willst Du dieses Geld pfluecken? Und was ist richtig daran, Verbloedung zu subventionieren?



Nuklon schrieb:


> Das wäre die ultimative Chance Arbeit wieder wertvoll zu machen, da wenn für 500€ keiner mehr arbeiten geht, die Löhne in den Bereichen einfach so steigen müssten dass es sich lohnt.



Ach so ist das. Je hoeher die sozialen Transferleistungen, desto hoeher die Loehne?

Je hoeher der Lohn, desto teurer das Produkt oder die Dienstleistung. Im Ergebnis winkt also eine Preissteigerung. Die wiederum den Anreiz zur Schwarzarbeit nochmals steigern wuerde. Und die hoeheren in Umlauf befindlichen Geldmengen faktisch entwertet. Bestenfalls also eine Nullnummer, schlimmstenfalls staatlich organisierte Inflation.

Eine Grundsicherung -die Hartz IV oder Tanne XII heissen kann-, die aber ein Mindestmass an Eigeninitiative zur Arbeitsaufnahme oder gemeinnuetziger Arbeit voraussetzt und ein moeglichst einfaches, schlupflochfreies Steuersystem bei einem gleichzeitig insgesamt niedrigen Steuerniveau -weil es klueger ist, das Geld erst gar nicht aus des Buergers Tasche zu nehmen anstatt es anschliessend mit gewaltigem buerokratischem Proporz wieder an ihn zurueckzuzahlen- ist fair, logisch und nachhaltig.


----------



## Cop (31. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Aha und wer soll das Bezahlen?



wenn die Besteuerung auch mal gerechter wird, und die Reichen nur 2% Steuern Zahlen, ist das locker zu beszahlen, und mit 2% sind sie immernoch weit unter den Sätzen in anderen Ländern.
Und die Großindustrie, die durch Automatisirung in der lage ist, seit 20Jahren die ausbeute um 80% zu steigern, aber da Personal um 70% senken konnte.
Die Gewinne sind gestiegen, diese Firmen Zahlen keine steuern mehr, bekommen aber dennoch aus dem Steuertopf Milliarden reingestopft !


----------



## Stefan Payne (31. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Aha und wer soll das Bezahlen?


Wir alle, wäre nach meinen Schätzungen auch nicht teurer als das jetzige Hartz4 System, nur hätten die Bedürftigen dann mehr Geld...



insekt schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht dass du damit ungefähr die Anzahl der Arbeitslosen verdoppelst da keiner für weniger oder geringfühig mehr Geld arbeiten wird?


Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, wie toll das ist, mit Hartz4 zu leben?
Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, das es keinen SInn macht, jemanden, der nicht arbeiten möchte, zur Arbeit zu zwingen?
Hast du schon mal dran gedacht, das es nicht genug Arbeit für alle gibt?!

Ergo: warum nicht die Kosten für die Verwaltung der Arbeitslosen minimieren, so dass hier möglichst wenig Aufwand entsteht und die dann auch noch halbwegs anständig davon leben können und am sozialem Leben teilnehmen könnten.


insekt schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen...


Warum ist das Schwachsinn?
Nur weil das recht viel Geld ist? (bzw erscheint)
Oder weil man sich 'nen ganzen Batzen an Kosten für die Verwaltung spart?? 
Weil es so keine Akten mehr von den 'Kunden' gibt und sie auch nicht mehr Sanktioniert werden, wenn sie nix tun??
Aber hey, ist ja geil, wenn man 3 Monate kein Geld bekommt, weil man 'nen Zettel vergeigt hat.

Oh und von den ganzen Mauscheleien bzw der *Verschwendung* bei Hartz4 hast du gehört??

Das mit der 'Weiterbildungsmaßnahme', die mal locker 5000€/Person kostete und 6 Monate dauern sollte, hast du gehört??

Aber hey, ist ja geiler, mal eben 50 Tausend Euro für irgendeinen Unsinn zu verbraten, + Fahrgeld, als diese 50 Tausend Euro 10 Monate lang auf 100 Leute aufzuteilen statt auf 10...

Macht dann mal locker 50€uro/Monat mehr, von der Fahrkostenentschädigung gar nicht erst zu sprechen, das sind dann auch noch mal teilweise so 200€/Monat...


insekt schrieb:


> Geben wir doch am besten JEDEM Bürger 500€ Bar auf die Kralle wie wärs damit...klingt doch super...würde sogar noch mehr sinn machen, da der Arbeitsanreiz nich verloren geht...


Genau, jedem Bürger der nicht arbeitet, geben wir 500€ und dann lassen wir ihn in Ruhe, zwingen ihn zu nichts, tun nichts mit ihm, gängeln ihn nicht und lassen ihn leben.

500€ sind auch nicht gerade viel, aber wenn er etwas spart, kann er ab und an mal einen Fernseher kaufen, er kann auch hin und wieder mal ins Kino gehen, er kann ein Eis essen.

Schon mal dran gedacht, das man die Wirtschaft stärken kann, in dem man den Arbeitslosen mehr Geld gibt??
Schon mal dran gedacht, das fast 100% von dem, was man einem Arbeitslosen gibt, auch wieder zurück in den Wirtschaftskreislauf fließt??


Cop schrieb:


> wenn die Besteuerung auch mal gerechter wird, und die Reichen nur 2% Steuern Zahlen, ist das locker zu beszahlen, und mit 2% sind sie immernoch weit unter den Sätzen in anderen Ländern.
> Und die Großindustrie, die durch Automatisirung in der lage ist, seit 20Jahren die ausbeute um 80% zu steigern, aber da Personal um 70% senken konnte.
> Die Gewinne sind gestiegen, diese Firmen Zahlen keine steuern mehr, bekommen aber dennoch aus dem Steuertopf Milliarden reingestopft !


Muss nicht mal sein...
An der Besteuerung muss man nicht mal was ändern.

Man sollte nur das vorhandene Geld, *gerechter Verteilen* und möglichst effizient arbeiten, Hartz4 ist ein Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte, da *an Ineffizienz kaum zu überbieten*, ich würd sogar mal davon ausgehen, das ein Arbeitsloser mit Hartz4 deutlich mehr kostet als mit meinem Beispiel, würde hier von etwa 750-1000€ ausgehen...

Dazu kommen noch die ganzen Mauscheleien...
Kurzum: die Verschwendung in diesem System kotzt mich an, vorallen das das Verhältnis von den Aufwendungen in keinem zu dem steht was die Bedürftigen am Ende bekommen...

PS: man könnte auch mal die Gesetze ändern und z.B. kleinere Betriebe fördern statt größerer.
Oder einfach mal die Subventionen in der Landwirtschaft so langsam mal abschaffen...
Und wo wir gerade dabei sind: es wäre schön, wenn Landwirte ihre Milch selbst an Endkunden verkaufen könnten/dürften und nicht gezwungen werden, das an Molkereien zu verkaufen...


----------



## DOTL (31. Juli 2009)

Cop schrieb:


> wenn die Besteuerung auch mal gerechter wird, und die Reichen nur 2% Steuern Zahlen, ist das locker zu beszahlen, und mit 2% sind sie immernoch weit unter den Sätzen in anderen Ländern.
> [...]


 
Eigentum verpflichtet - so steht es im Grundgesetz. Nur kannst du dennoch nicht nach Belieben eine Steuer einführen, um dadurch nochmals zusätzliche Millionen in die Staatskasse zu spülen. Es gab die Vermögenssteuer schon mal und jene wurde seitens des BVerfG als verfassungswidrig bewertet. Insofern ist es fraglich, wie man eine solche Steuer dann erneut einzuführen kann.
Desweiteren kennt die OCED eine unterschiedliche Auffassung der Vermögenssteuer. England z.B. weist rein statistisch gesehen eine hohe Vermögenssteuer auf, nur kennt es eine solche, wie Deutschland nicht. Das liegt eben daran, weil weitere Faktoren wie z.B. Schunkungssteuer, Hundesteuer oder auch die Zweitwohnsitzsteuer bereits als "Vermögenssteuer" angesehen werden. Dadurch wird automatisch das Gesamtbild ein bisschen verzerrt.



> Die Gewinne sind gestiegen, diese Firmen Zahlen keine steuern mehr, bekommen aber dennoch aus dem Steuertopf Milliarden reingestopft


 
Die sehr großen Unternehmen - inbesondere jene, die im DAX30 vertreten sind - zahlen sehr wohl Steuern. Das kannst du auch sehen, in dem du einen kurzen Blick in die Bilanzen wirfst.
Nur, viele DAX Konzerne bezahlen keine Gewerbesteuer ( am Ort ihrer Hauptniederlassungoder haben diese in der Vergh. nicht bezahlt). Da die Gewerbesteuer maßgeblich eine komunale Steuer ist, werden dadurch automatisch die größeren Komunen belastet. Weitere Steuern wie z.B. Körperschaftssteuer oder auch den Soli tragen die Unternehmen aber dennoch.

Hier noch ein paar Quellen:
München: Siemens, Allianz, BMW, HypoVereinsbank
Stuttgart: Diamler
Frankfurt: Deutsche Bank


----------



## Sash (31. Juli 2009)

muss sagen, ich stimme mit stefan payne überein.
man sollte bedenken das wir im 21.jh. leben. und in unserer zeit gibts halt nicht mehr arbeit für wirklich jeden. und das jemand keine passende arbeit findet sollte nicht bestraft werden. jeder bekommt 500€ pro monat plus miete, oder direkt 1000€ ohne miete, je nach dem und gut ist. dafür keine verpflichtungen, da wie schon stefan bemerkte jeder blöde kurs, der nebenbei wirklich nichts bringt ausser kurze die arbeitslosen zahlen zu drücken, locker 10000€ und mehr kosten kann, pro teilnehmer!! und die zwangsarbeit sowie 1€ jobs nehmen einen normalen der richtig arbeiten will auch noch diesen job weg. zudem müssen natürlich die mindestlöhne angehoben werden, ob nun 9€ oder knapp 12€ ka. aber dem armen weniger zu geben oder denen den letzten lebenswillen zu nehmen in dem wir zurückreisen ins land der pharaonen ist absolut der falsche weg. und wie stefan schon sagte, mit mehr geld für alle fliesst auch mehr geld in die marktwirtschaft, da die armen mehr ausgeben können. könnten sich zb vielleicht mit sparen mal ein neues auto leisten, oder einen tv.. oder mal leben, und nicht nur vegitieren. wovon alle etwas haben. dadurch könnte zb auch die kriminalitätsrate gesenkt werden.. aber alle die nicht um die ecke denken können sehen sowas nicht... die haben nur hass-parolen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Juli 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Und weil dem so ist setzen sich nunmal die besten durch. Deswegen sage ich, führt ein gerechteres Bildungssystem ein welches über eine höhere Durchlässigkeit zwischen den Bildungsschichten verfügt.



Öh - dmait mögen die vorhandenen Arbeitsplätze nach einem sinnvolleren System verteilt werden, aber es werden nicht mehr 



> Und der Rest muss halt sehen wo er bleibt, in anderen Ländern gibt es noch Jobs, vielleicht sollte die Bundesregierung da mal was fördern, dass sie den Deutschen Arbeitslosen die Möglichkeit bietet sich eine Auswanderung finanzieren zu lassen.



Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurde Stütze unabhängig vom Wohnort gezahlt und einige Leute haben das tatsächlich genutzt, um sich außerhalb von Deutschland deutlich bessere Lebensumstände zu ermöglichen. Einer davon ergab in Kombination mit der Bild "Florida Rolf" und führte zur HartzIV-Misere.





> Und von meinem letzten Vorschlag, der zugegebener Maßen nicht besonders durchdacht ist, mal abgesehen, was spricht trotzdem dagegen wenn man für Langzeitarbeitslose Wohlfahrtsdienste einrichtet wo sie sich ihr ALGII verdienen können?
> ...
> Alternativ könnte die Bundesregierung auch einfach das ALGII für Erwerbsfähige komplett streichen und die Staatsinvestitionen soweit erhöhen, dass genug Arbeitsplätze für die Leute geschaffen werden.
> Muss man halt durchrechnen ob dadurch Zusatzausgaben entstehen.



Der letzte große Versuch, mit ABM-Maßnahmen Vollbeschäftigung zu erreichen, wurde nur durch die Wiedervereinigung vorm Staatsbankrot gerettet. 
Man sollte also zumindest sehr sorgfältig durchrechnen, ob der nutzen der Arbeitskräfte im Verhältniss zum Lohn steht.
(wobei es imho im Bereich Umweltschutz, Entwicklungshilfe oder -wenn die Leute freiwillig mitmachen- auch soziales jede Menge Aufgaben gibt, die quasi ausschließlich Arbeitskraft erfordern, die da aber bislang nicht bezahlt werden kann)



Nuklon schrieb:


> Das wäre die ultimative Chance Arbeit wieder wertvoll zu machen, da wenn für 500€ keiner mehr arbeiten geht, die Löhne in den Bereichen einfach so steigen müssten dass es sich lohnt.



Cool. Jetzt sind wir wieder bei der Debatte ums bedingungslose Grundeinkommen 



JePe schrieb:


> Weder ignoriere ich das noch ist das in dieser verknappten Form zutreffend. Es gibt ein Angebot an Arbeitskraft und es gibt eine Nachfrage - und beides passt nicht zueinander (sonst gaebe es wohl kaum offene Stellen trotz Arbeitslosigkeit in Millionenhoehe?). Das ist ein strukturelles, aber auch ein Mentalitaetsproblem.



Die freien Arbeitsplätze sind zum Großteil ein konzeptionelles Problem - wer der Meinung ist, im jahreswechsel nach belieben Fachkräfte, die eine 3-5 (zählt man höhere Schulabschlüsse mit: 9) jährige Berufausbildung (und 3-4 Jahre Berufserfahrung) mitbringen sollen, muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn die gerade noch nicht fertig sind, wenn man sie braucht.
Insbesondere wenn man es nicht für nötig hält, diese Ausbildung selbst zu übernehmen, sondern statt dessen fleißig dafür lobbyiert, dass staatliche bezahlte Unis das machen.

Aber selbst wenn die Industrie mal kapiert, wie dieses Problem zu lösen ist, bleiben 3,5 Millionen Arbeitslose und -Schätzungen zu Folge- 1+ Millionen ABM-Kräfte, die weiterhin nen Job suchen.



> Je hoeher der Lohn, desto teurer das Produkt oder die Dienstleistung. Im Ergebnis winkt also eine Preissteigerung. Die wiederum den Anreiz zur Schwarzarbeit nochmals steigern wuerde. Und die hoeheren in Umlauf befindlichen Geldmengen faktisch entwertet. Bestenfalls also eine Nullnummer, schlimmstenfalls staatlich organisierte Inflation.



Wenn nur die Arbeitskraft teurer wird, aber alle anderen Kostenfaktoren gleich bleiben*, dann führt das zwar im Idealfall zu einer Inflation, an deren Ende die meisten Sachen ~gleiche Realpreise haben - aber der Anteil des Lohns (d.h. der Teil, der innerhalb Deutschlands zirkuliert und nicht z.B. in Rohstoff Importe fließt), wird größer.

*: Ich persönlich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass der Anteil der Energiekosten steigen sollte.
Idealerweise soweit, dass es billiger ist, die Arbeit von Menschen machen zu lassen, als von Maschienen.

Probleme mit Schwarzarbeit wären imho was, worauf man den HartzIV-Stasi-Apparat ansetzen kann. Da gehts dann auch nicht um 20-30€, wenn man jemanden erwischt, der gegen die Regeln verstößt, sonder um 20-30 k€.



> -weil es klueger ist, das Geld erst gar nicht aus des Buergers Tasche zu nehmen anstatt es anschliessend mit gewaltigem buerokratischem Proporz wieder an ihn zurueckzuzahlen- ist fair, logisch und nachhaltig.



Normalerweise besteht der Sinn darin, das Geld an Stellen zurückzuzahlen, an denen der Bürger selbst es nicht ausgeben würde (weil ihm i.d.R. jegliches Bewußtsein dafür fehlt, was für Investitionen jetzt getätigt werden müssen, damit in 20-30Jahren irgendwas funktioniert), an denen es zu aufwendig wäre, es ihn direkt zahlen zu lassen (natürlich kann man an jeder Straßenecke eine Mautstation aufstellen und den Straßenunterhalt daraus finanzieren) oder an Stellen, an denen es vorher gar nicht vorhanden war. (sozialer Ausgleich)



DOTL schrieb:


> Es gab die Vermögenssteuer schon mal und jene wurde seitens des BVerfG als verfassungswidrig bewertet. Insofern ist es fraglich, wie man eine solche Steuer dann erneut einzuführen kann.



Beim Kampf "gegen den Terrorismus" ist die Verfassung auch mal schnell geändert -oder komplett umgangen-, Lobbyarbeit außen vor wäre auch die Vermögenssteuer kein Problem.
Nur ob sie ihr Ziel erfüllen würde, wenn sie in der von manchem erhofften Höhe käme...



> Die sehr großen Unternehmen - inbesondere jene, die im DAX30 vertreten sind - zahlen sehr wohl Steuern.



Stellenweise kriegen sie ihre Steuern aber auch in voller Höhe wieder zurückgezahlt. (Bei wie vielen und wie oft es der Fall ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht genau. Afaik kam VW vor 3-4 Jahren auf quasi 0€ Abgaben an den Staat)


----------



## JePe (1. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der letzte große Versuch, mit ABM-Maßnahmen Vollbeschäftigung zu erreichen, wurde nur durch die Wiedervereinigung vorm Staatsbankrot gerettet.



Wieviel Sinn macht es da, den Zwischenschritt der Pseudovollbeschaeftigung wegzulassen und direkt Geld auszuschuetten, dem keine Werte entgegenstehen? Eben, gar keinen. Man beschleunigt eigentlich nur den Prozess.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die freien Arbeitsplätze sind zum Großteil ein konzeptionelles Problem(...)



Noe, ein strukturelles. Weil unsere Volkswirtschaft Sachzwaengen unterliegt, die sich unserer Kontrolle entziehen und nicht mit irgendeinem supertollen "Konzept" egalisierbar sind - Wettbewerb, Rohstoffpreise etc. Und ein mentales, weil wir uns bienenfleissig Probleme selbst bereiten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Arbeitskraft teurer wird, aber alle anderen Kostenfaktoren gleich bleiben*, dann führt das zwar im Idealfall zu einer Inflation, an deren Ende die meisten Sachen ~gleiche Realpreise haben - aber der Anteil des Lohns (d.h. der Teil, der innerhalb Deutschlands zirkuliert und nicht z.B. in Rohstoff Importe fließt), wird größer.



Wenn die Lohnkosten um 1 Prozent steigen, mag das so sein. Wenn sie um 100 Prozent steigen, dann sicher nicht. Und steigende Lohnkosten im Dienstleistungs- und Handwerksbereich duerften in jedem Fall nahezu 1:1 durchgereicht werden. Was dann wahlweise zu noch mehr Schwarzarbeit oder noch mehr Pleiten fuehren wird.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Probleme mit Schwarzarbeit wären imho was, worauf man den HartzIV-Stasi-Apparat ansetzen kann. Da gehts dann auch nicht um 20-30€, wenn man jemanden erwischt, der gegen die Regeln verstößt, sonder um 20-30 k€.



Nur wenn man den Tunnelblick aufsetzt. Ich jedenfalls halte nichts davon, 1.000 Leute ungeschoren davonkommen zu lassen, nur weil es bei einem Einzelnen spekulativ dasselbe zu holen gibt. Weil das zwar sicher oekonomisch, aber kaum gerecht waere.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise besteht der Sinn darin, das Geld an Stellen zurückzuzahlen, an denen der Bürger selbst es nicht ausgeben würde (weil ihm i.d.R. jegliches Bewußtsein dafür fehlt, was für Investitionen jetzt getätigt werden müssen, damit in 20-30Jahren irgendwas funktioniert), an denen es zu aufwendig wäre, es ihn direkt zahlen zu lassen (natürlich kann man an jeder Straßenecke eine Mautstation aufstellen und den Straßenunterhalt daraus finanzieren) oder an Stellen, an denen es vorher gar nicht vorhanden war. (sozialer Ausgleich)



Ich habe auch nicht fuer eine Null-Steuer plaediert. Aber dem Buerger und da besonders den geringeren Einkommen Monat fuer Monat pauschal Geld abzuziehen, nur um es ihnen wahlweise in Form von Zuschuessen kontinuierlich oder nach Jahresfrist in Form einer Erstattung wieder zurueckzugeben, ist irgendwie sinnfrei (aus staatlicher Perspektive wohl weniger - wo bekommt man sonst schon noch ein zinsloses Darlehen?).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beim Kampf "gegen den Terrorismus" ist die Verfassung auch mal schnell geändert -oder komplett umgangen-, Lobbyarbeit außen vor wäre auch die Vermögenssteuer kein Problem.



Ach herrje. Selbst am Stammtisch wuerdest Du mit solchen Plattheiten wohl niemanden beeindrucken ...

... wann genau wurde die Verfassung im Zuge des "war on terror" geaendert? Wann wurde sie komplett umgangen - und zwar so, dass es Bestand hatte?


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. August 2009)

Also bei den Kosten für Dienstleistungen muss ich JePe mal zustimmen.
Die sind in Deutschland viel zu hoch, vorallen, wenn man bedenkt, was davon auch bei den Beschäftigten ankommt.

Bei freien KFZ Betrieben zahlt man idR etwa 45€ pro Stunde, bei Vertragshändlern bis zu 100€ (Porsche, BMW, VW sind in diesem Bereich)!

Und die Beschäftigten bekommen davon vielleicht 10-12,5€/h ausgezahlt.
Das steht in keinem Verhältnis zueinander.

Ein Problem sind die hohen Beiträge zu der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse, hier wäre ich ev. dafür, das man die Läden einfach mal Pleite gehen lässt, um dann am Ende mit 1-2 großen Kassen da zu stehen.

Das ist übrigens auch ein gewaltiges Problem, das Gesundheitswesen, daein Großteil des Geldes einfach verwaltet wird und nicht zweckgebunden genutzt wird...
Dazu dann mehrfache Ausgaben, eben weil es mehrere Kassen gibt, unterm Strich muss hier wirklich mal was getan werden.

Und das ist nicht, den Ärzten weiter den Geldhahn zu zu drehen, so dass die auf Privatpatienten hoffen müssen...


----------



## Nuklon (3. August 2009)

Oh eine sozialisierende Maßnahme. Nur noch eine Kasse zulassen. Hat man nicht zum Geldscheffeln und Marktliberalisierung erst extrem viele Krankenkassen gegründet? (Leicht polemisch aber naja)


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Oh eine sozialisierende Maßnahme. Nur noch eine Kasse zulassen. Hat man nicht zum Geldscheffeln und Marktliberalisierung erst extrem viele Krankenkassen gegründet? (Leicht polemisch aber naja)


Es stellt sich auf jeden Fall schon die Frage, warum im Gesundheitswesen die Krankenkassen jährlich Millionen für Werbung ausgeben dürfen, wobei es ja keine Neukunden gibt, sondern die Kunden nur von A nach B weiter gereicht werden. Damit schädigt man im Endeffekt nur das Gesamtsystem, damit eine Kasse ein paar mehr Mitglieder hat. 

Und dann werden den Ärzten das Geld für ihre Behandlungen nicht bezahlt, das kann es einfach nicht sein


----------

